# NSW Royal National Park



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

A while ago i visited The Royal National park south of Sydney hoping to go for a kayak on the fresh water side and investigate as to weather or not there are bass in this system. after arrival i realised it may be difficult for them to navigate the weir.

After we launched we were confronted by the Audley Boat Shed owner who said.
1) we were not allowed to bring our own craft onto the fresh side of the weir
2) That we are not aloud to fish in the fresh
3) only his water craft are allowed on the fresh and we have to hire one of them.
4) if we failed to adhere to his commands that he would be 'obligated' to report us to the rangers who would issue a fine which may reach into the thousands.

After and a period of heated exchange with one another we gave up and tried for EP in the salt instead.

Does anyone know if any of this mans proclamations are true or does he just like causing an inconvenience to people who don't hire his water craft???

who knows maybe i was in the wrong it wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

I cant help you with any of your questions but my pub lawyer hat tells me that he is talking out of his behind.

However from memory the National Parks Association were originally going to build a fish ladder to allow the bass access accross the weir, but I dont think it ever got completed. Not sure what the current status is.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I was a member of Bass Sydney up until 15 odd years ago. There was at that time some unique classification of that water way above the weir for reasons i can't recall. Phoning the secretary of Bass Sydney should tell you what you need to know. I seem to recall that there was no fishing allowed above there but i don't know about whether or not you can launch a yak in there.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Hate to break it to you but it is true. You definately cannot take you own personal craft above audley weir, and yes if caught by one of the many rangers you will get a fine. How big a fine? i have no idea.

It's been suggested to me that the reason is that its a very pristine environment although its so close to sydney it has little if any urban run off affecting it's waterways and keeping private craft out reduces the chance of introducing unwanted plants, pests and such into the area.

There are signs in the area that say that private craft are not permitted, so it would be hard to argue your case if caught.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

I would still argue for the sake of it especially if they tried to take my gear. "I'm blind" or "i speaka no english" 8)

Well it is good to know either way i can accept being wrong.

I suppose i will have to amend my places yet to fish list then as if i'm going to risk a fine i can think of a few way better places to fish... i hear there is a dam in that area which is ment to have monster cod!! but its a role of the dice.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Having grown up in the Shire, I know that place well. If you're really quick about it, and sneak in under the cover of early early morning, you can get your own craft in there. Just don't get caught. We used to chuck canoes in when I was a kid, and paddle like hell up river (right hand fork when looking at the fresh from the weir) and camp up there for long weekends and stuff. Just don't leave your car parked there with roof racks, etc.

When you come back, do it early morning or late arvo, and quickly hoik over the road into the salt water. Then get your driver to pick you up from there.

Not that I would ever recommend doing things that are illegal mind you......

And as it's a National Park, I wouldn't think you could fish there.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

FishinDan is correct. Regardless of whether you can/will/want to launch in the fresh, fishing is prohibited in National Parks.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

abitfishy said:


> fishing is prohibited in National Parks.


you can fish in Kosiosko National Park, just have to have a national parks pass for the car if you take it in there. Not sure why it would be different just because it is a National Park...probably some specific closure for that area I am guessing.


----------



## RP243 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone.

just goes to show it pays to do a bit of research before you wake up early and drive a few hours.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

Technically speaking NSWNP's have absolutely zero authority to stop you fishing anywhere, having said that AFCORF were pushing Fisheries for a ban near the never completed fishway. What to yak that's fine with me just pay the fine if your caught.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/NationalParks/parkHome.aspx?id=N0030

Info should be on there


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Im a shire lad too and have always wondered what the fishing was like 'on the other side' as I paddle up to the weir often.

Shame, but i understand the idea of keeping it pristine. Its a great park.


----------

